# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  طراحی 7 سگمنت

## habibsa

سلام من مخام یک full adder رو به یک 7 سگمنت وصل کنم البته با نرم افزار xilinx  یعنی 2 تا عدد بگیره جمع کنه و روی 7 segment نشون بده کد برنامه رو میخام مرسی

----------

